# TNT Fried Rice



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

Last week I went to a potluck and did not know all day what I was going to make - it actually got down to the last 2 hours before we were to leave that I finally settled on fried rice because It was easy and I had all the ingredients.  Just yesterday a friend who was there asked for the recipe so I had to put it down on paper (it has always just been in my head, I make it so often).  So, I thought I would share it.  I don't measure anything so these are just an estimate.

*Fried Rice*
3 cups cold cooked long grain white rice
1 -2 tbsp oil (I use peanut but any will do)
1 small (or half medium) white onion, chopped
one clove garlic, minced
1 tsp minced fresh ginger
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup uncooked medium shrimp
1/2 chopped spicy sausage (I use either Chinese sausage or chorizo, whichever I have)
2 large eggs, scrambled dry and chopped up small
1/2 frozen peas (or fresh when in season)
2 tbsp soy sauce
dash of white pepper
a few drops of sesame oil
3-4 green onions sliced (both white and green)

Make sure that the rice is not hot or warm, and very dry, not sticking to itself.

Heat 1 tbsp of oil in a wok or skillet.  Stir fry the white onion, garlic and ginger just until soft, taking care not to burn garlic.  Add mushrooms and cook until soft.  Add shrimp and sausage and stir until shrimp are just pink.  Add soy sauce, rice, peas, scrambled egg, pepper and sesame seed oil, stirring until everything is heated through.Just before serving add sesame oil and green onions.

I often add chopped baby corn (tinned) and sliced bamboo shoots in addition to, or instead of, meat and shrimp.

Enjoy!  If you try it, let me know what you think!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

This sound delicious LB......I never thought of adding spicy sausage, and I'll sure do that next time.  I love fried rice and I often add bacon, along with an egg scrambled dry and cut into strips. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

Oops, thanks Kayelle, I missed a few ingredients!

2 large eggs, scrambled dry
1/2 frozen peas (or fresh when in season)
dash of white pepper
I have edited the original recipe above so things don't get confusing.

I'll have to try bacon next time!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds good.  I usually make it with boneless spareribs I buy.  I'll have to try the Chinese sausage (lap chang/lap chong).  

Try adding 2-3 tablespoons of oyster sauce next time.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Oops, thanks Kayelle, I missed a few ingredients!
> 
> 2 large eggs, scrambled dry
> 1/2 frozen peas (or fresh when in season)
> ...



Gotcha LP   Oh yeah, I forgot to mention frozen peas too.  Guess what we are having for supper tonight? yumm yumm yumm.  We'll have some instant Miso soup with it. Yet another find from Trader Joe's.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds really good and a lot like mine too, LOL!

A nice way to jazz up the egg a bit is to add a little sesame oil and sugar to them before scrambling. My wife likes to cook them more like an omelet; she says it gives 
better texture to them.
I like them either way,LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like my go to fried rice recipe in my head.  Takes quite a bit of prep time, but it's so worth it!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

I  find I can prep a lot ahead (rice, eggs, chopping meat & mushrooms, etc), then just put it together before we eat.

I know it is pretty standard, but I thought that since I finally got it written down (after years of making it this way), I would share and see what others do!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 1, 2010)

I find using leftover rice works best for fried rice.It dries out in the refer overnight.

I like your recipe!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I find using leftover rice works best for fried rice.It dries out in the refer overnight.
> 
> I like your recipe!



Thanks!  I usually do the rice ahead of time too, but this time I only had two hours so I cooked the rice, spread it on a parchment covered cookie sheet and stuck it in the freezer for 15 minutes, then left it on the counter.  It was cool, dry and ready to go!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I find using leftover rice works best for fried rice.It dries out in the refer overnight.
> 
> I like your recipe!



Day-old rice is pretty much a requirement for fried rice.  I've never seen a recipe for fried rice that didn't call for day-old cooked rice.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Day-old rice is pretty much a requirement for fried rice.  I've never seen a recipe for fried rice that didn't call for day-old cooked rice.



As I said above, I always try to make my rice a day ahead, but I have found in a pinch my freezer method works very well.  

.....just sayin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> As I said above, I always try to make my rice a day ahead, but I have found in a pinch my freezer method works very well.
> 
> .....just sayin'


 
But, you have freezers the size of Manitoba...!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> As I said above, I always try to make my rice a day ahead, but I have found in a pinch my freezer method works very well.
> 
> .....just sayin'



I didn't see your post before I posted.  That's a great idea if you want fried rice and don't want to wait!

Is there much or any difference in the finished product if you use the freeze method?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

I use the freezer method every time, as I seldom have enough leftover rice for another meal the next day.  I use just slightly less water than normal to assure a dry pot of rice and then pop it in the freezer on a sheet pan for a few minutes.  As a matter of fact, I have everything prepped and ready to go for dinner tonight.  I'm adding some slivers of carrot and some chopped green pepper to the rest of the items too.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

No, I don't find much difference.  Like Kayelle, I use slightly less water when making the rice and then put it on sheet pans.  It just depends whether I plan ahead or not....otherwise the rice is exactly the same!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> No, I don't find much difference.  Like Kayelle, I use slightly less water when making the rice and then put it on sheet pans.  It just depends whether I plan ahead or not....otherwise the rice is exactly the same!



Just finished dinner LP, and it was sooooooo good. A great one pan meal, protein, starch and veggies........sure hit the spot tonight.  Thanks again for the idea, it's been a long time since I've made it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

This is great! 

The Chinese develop a recipe to use up leftover rice from yesterday and it's such a big hit so now the rest of the world develops a shortcut to create day old rice so they can make it at home without the wait!

The creative mind is a wonderful thing!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Just finished dinner LP, and it was sooooooo good. A great one pan meal, protein, starch and veggies........sure hit the spot tonight.  Thanks again for the idea, it's been a long time since I've made it.



Glad it went well, Kayelle!  



Andy M. said:


> This is great!
> 
> The Chinese develop a recipe to use up leftover rice from yesterday and it's such a big hit so now the rest of the world develops a shortcut to create day old rice so they can make it at home without the wait!
> 
> The creative mind is a wonderful thing!


----------



## spork (Oct 2, 2010)

TNT, LB!  Solid recipe and good tips.  Anyone who's tried to make fried rice with hot, wet, sticky freshly cooked rice and ended up with a congealed ball of goop will understand that dry, day old kernels are important.  (I've used the sheet pan/freezer method, too, to dry out a freshly cooked batch.)  My favorite is with shrimp, my go-to is with diced Chinese barbecue pork mysteriously dyed red, and my special treat is with sweet lap chong sausages cut on bias.

One of my personal secret tips for fried rice is:  to finish, evaporate a couple drops of rice vinegar in the bottom of the wok/pan.  The acidic touch will brighten/freshen this dish.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, Spork, for the compliments and the rice vinegar trick.  I will have to try it.


----------



## ruthless cooking (Nov 1, 2010)

I do something similar, but my husband is allergic to seafood, so I omit the shrimp and slice up leftover chicken and stir-fry it with the oil and onion. I cook up extra rice earlier in the week so I will have enough leftover to make this delicious dish.


----------

